# Rick Barry says he could help Dwight Howard make 80 percent of his free throws



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dwight Howard looks at me as if I have just asked him to start playing basketball in a polka-dotted tutu and pink ballet slippers.
> 
> "I've got good form and I have confidence in my shot," he insists. "I don't need to shoot underhanded free throws."
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/os-bianchi-dwight-howard-rick-barry-20101118,0,7322901.column

I'd love to see somebody try it, but I don't think anyone ever will.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

It's funny because my dad says this all the time but I always tell him that NBA players are way too egotistical to try it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If Gilbert or Ron were especially bad at free throws they would've been at this in a second...

But if you look at it solely in the sense of Dwight refusing something that could make him harder to defend and scout out of ego...it loses the zany context.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Same **** with Shaq.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll never understand why a professional basketball player would only connect on barely more than half of his free throw attempts, that's ridiculous. And it is absolutely ludicrous to say you have got confidence in your form when you are struggling as much with something basic like free throws.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Barry's free throw style is meant for players with huge hands. Dwight would be perfect. I don't know about 80 percent, but I'm sure over one off season he could get to 70 percent. A summer ago I decided to switch to the underhand style. I lost control sometimes because I can usually just barely palm the ball, but it was going in more than my normal free throw. I can't imagine the dramatic impact it would have for a 7 footer. He doesn't even have to use it in games. Just practice it for a summer and if you like the results, use it the next season.

I can't believe Dwight thinks he has good form. He might finally be comfortable with it since he shoots the same way every time, but it doesn't go in because it's way too line drive, too hard, and his release point is so low. If he ever wants to legitimately use his jumper as a weapon, he'll have to raise where he sets the ball up and where he releases. The same goes for his free throw. It really is terrible form, but not as bad as Shaq I suppose.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

croco said:


> I'll never understand why a professional basketball player would only connect on barely more than half of his free throw attempts, that's ridiculous. And it is absolutely ludicrous to say you have got confidence in your form when you are struggling as much with something basic like free throws.


I don't understand it, either. These guys say they're always practicing free throws and that they're constantly hitting them in non-game situations, but come game time, it's as if they didn't practice at all. He claims that he likes his form, but through 11 games so far this season, he's actually shooting free throws at a worse percentage than last season (53%, about 6% down). It amazes me that these guys could become better players, but they choose not to be because of how they might look doing it.


----------

